# Emachine 3240 cpu temps



## Lace34 (Mar 23, 2006)

Its my first time posting so forgive me if l tend to "go on a bit",

l have an emachines 3240 2.66ghz intel pentium 4.

Yesterday l decided to spring clean the fan's, temps were showing a bit high and pc kept locking every so often.

After having problems removing built up dust from the cpu fan l decided to try remove the fan for easier access, (not much room due to this large cone shaped object attached to the cpu fan) instead of just the cone and fan comming out seems l did something wrong and the entire lot including heatsink was removed, after the initial panic, cleaned what l could from the fan and then noticed thermal paste was obsolete so replaced thermal paste and carefully replaced heatsink/fan/large cone. ld checked the cpu temps prior to cleaning and they were

processor zone temp: 55c
system zone 1 temp: 36c
system zone 2 temp: 36c

processor zone fan speed: 1910 rpm
rear fan speed: 1445 rpm

after the clean up

processor zone temp: 48c
system zone 1 temp: 33c
system zone 2 temp: 35c

processor zone fan speed: 1427 rpm
rear fan speed: 905 rpm

but now the psu makes a slight "tapping" noise at start-up. This morning temps were around the same but the noise from the rear fan has doubled.

Checked the temps after this had been running (reading your forum for a couple of hours) and processor zone temps are now sky high.
processor zone temp says 135c
system zone 1&2 temps say 29c
fan speeds were at 2875 and 2491 when l went into bios but drop rapidly within seconds.

l have no front fan and there isnt any way of fitting one as no vents at the front of the casing.

Ive also no idea how long the temps have been fluctuating like this as lve never really checked until it was suggested to me.

The only upgrades lve made to the machine since buying it last january are upgrading the memory from 256mb to a gig and replaced graphics card (ATI radeon x300 se pci-e 256 mb)

lm now at a loss, is it possible that my fans are failing? l can feel air being blown out from cpu and rear fans but nothing from psu (thats if theres a fan in there lm a noob when it comes to this stuff!) might l be straining the power supply with the upgraded card although lve had no problems since l installed it?....and if 50c is considered safe temp for the processor why hasnt something horrible happened when it hits over 100 and can it really get that high as when l remove the side casing nothing feels "hot".

sorry for the long post, any input would be great as lm finding this all very confusing, feel free to ask for more info if its needed.

Lace.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

When you put the cpu fan back on, did you have it blowing down or pulling air up? How much thermal paste did you use, did you clean it clear off before reapplying, and what kind did you use?


----------



## Lace34 (Mar 23, 2006)

*emaichines 3240*

Hi,
Thanks for fast reply :grin: 

Air is being pulled up, the cone appears to draw the air to the vent in the side of the casing but the air feels to be really cold and not "just" warm as it did before.

l used just enough thermal paste to produce a thin layer, l had to use akasa AK-450 as it was all the nearest pc shop had (l know l need better and have ordered some Arctic silver 5) both the cpu and heatsink were completely cleaned of the old paste prior to applying the new.

Hope this helps a little.

thanks again 
Lace.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Lace34 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for fast reply :grin:
> 
> Air is being pulled up, the cone appears to draw the air to the vent in the side of the casing but the air feels to be really cold and not "just" warm as it did before.
> ...


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Lace34 said:


> processor zone temp says 135c


It would seem like a bugy BIOS. This temp is above critical and I would doubt if you computer would even fuction with the CPU that hot. 
I would try and reset the CMOS.


----------



## Lace34 (Mar 23, 2006)

*emachines 3240*

Hi again,

Tumbleweed,
l put the fan on the same as it was before l took it off, the "Cone" is mounted on top of the cpu fan and theres no way l can see for it to be removed. But the thought that the fan maybe running in reverse had crossed my mind, as l was certain that cool air should be blown down not "sucked" up. So lm at a loss there too. l will explain where the fans are as best l can, my cpu fan is approx an inch below psu, more or less to the centre of my motherboard this is the one with the cone attached to it, this cone appears to be directing the air toward the vents on the side casing, l can feel the air and its very cold. lve not noticed this before as usually warm air and the case siding is warm but not hot to the touch. The rear fan is located at the centre of the back panel above my graphics card but inline with the cpu heatsink/fan. This is the one making lots of noise and again blowing cold air out the back of the tower, as for the fan in the psu lm not sure about this as l said earlier l cannot feel any air comming out either warm or cold but assume something is happening in there as when l start up the pc l can hear a slight tapping noise which stops after around 30-45 seconds. The tower itself is on top of my desk away from any form of heating and plenty of air circulating. lve been advised to check the paste l applied and make sure l connected the cpu fan/heatsink properly (didnt realise there was a certain way they should be installed as long as the screws were aligned to those on the motherboard l guessed that was it...please yell and correct me if l am wrong). lm going to check later so will try get some images to show the problem with this "cone". Thanks for your advice your a star!

Crazijoe
somethng is definately wrong somewhere isnt it, like you said at that temp ld expect to have serious problems, but if l shut the pc down take the panel off nothing in there is hot to touch, then restart after 5 or so min's the temps are between 42-50c again, very confusing! Now a question to show how dumb l am....whats cmos and how do l access it?. lve been back into the bios to check if there was anyway l could control the fan speeds and l have 2 options "slow" and "off" been browsing the motherboard manual but it gives no clues what so ever.

sorry to be such a pain.

Lace.


----------



## Lace34 (Mar 23, 2006)

*emachines 3240 cpu temps*

Hi,
just a quick update, will upload and link to pic's lve taken of this nightmare in the morning as my camera batteries just died!

Getting temps of 149 now, sorted paste and heatsink out again think l may have overdone the paste a little so used a bit more sparingly now. After last checking temps (134-149) decided to take panel off and try judge where this heat could be proven to build up- heatsink stone cold even directly in the middle above processor, nowhere else on the board was so much as warm.

Also discovered that the fan noise is comming from the processor fan and not the rear, l get the noise bad when l go into bios then it gets louder when l start up windows, just loaded windows as normal and besides the odd click of the hard drive no noise (and slight humming of the fans) at all. Still blowing out cold air so still lost.

:4-dontkno 

Lace


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Lace34 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Tumbleweed,
> l put the fan on the same as it was before l took it off, the "Cone" is mounted on top of the cpu fan and theres no way l can see for it to be removed.
> ...


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

those are bugged temps. could you some how take a pic of your hsf? that would help some. 149c temps is well about the core metling point of 90c. i think it might be thinking in Farenhite.


----------



## Lace34 (Mar 23, 2006)

*emachines 3240*

Thanks again, much appreciated.
lve downloaded speedfan ready to use after lve followed your other advice Tumbleweed, so will let you know how l get on in the morning.

lve taken pic's of all my fans and a couple of the heatsink/fan/strange cone "thing" after lve removed them from the tower so you can see exactly what l mean. What emachines were thinking when they fitted these cones beats me!

Temps are still up and down but everything is running fine for now, not sure about the bios reading in c or f what lve posted are the c readings from bios in the morning l will post everything both the bios and speedfan say. lm determined to figure out how to remove that cone as l can see lots of dust just carnt get at it. 

Lace.


----------



## Lace34 (Mar 23, 2006)

*emachine false temps*

sorry for the delay in getting back to you guys,

lt was a bios fault, l ran speedfan which had shown all my temps to be well less than a half of what my bios was showing, this made me search for a bios upgrade for my D915GAV (intel augsburg) which l found about 5 hours after l started looking, Listed in some of the fixes in the readme file was "improper temps being shown in bios". 

Downloaded and installed the upgrade, getting through to microsoft to re-activate xp was the most troublesome part  , all is perfect now, cpu temps at highest are 41 and fan speeds well into the 3000's.

Tumbleweed, thankyou so much for recommending l get that program, without that ld probably have given up and trashed this thing. But now its safe....until something else goes wrong.

And thanks to everyone else for all the info/advice.

Very greatful to all of you.

Lace.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Hey, so glad you got it fixed and we (members of the team) could be a part of that. Now, don't be a stranger on the forum, because this is a pretty neat place to hang around and learn as we all do. Have a great evening and enjoy that computer.


----------



## Lace34 (Mar 23, 2006)

*emachines cpu temps.*

Hello again.

Thanks again,
No way am l going to desert this place after the sound advice lve been given.

l never got round to posting the link so you could look at that cone, so if anyone else ever mentions it, heres what it looks like!

http://www.rachel30.karoo.net/ (third and fourth pic).

Who knows where ld be now without you guys!! (unpaid for not working for 1)

Cheer's
Lace.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Unusual cone. If there was a way to make the fan blow down (you would know that), then it would be a nice concept, but if you have to pull the hot air up, then it is useless or even worse than not having that one IMHO. Oh well, there are a few out there (very, very few) who do believe one should pull hot air up instead of blowing cool air down over the CPU. I don't know any right off the top of my head, but I will bet you they all have hot computers. Have a great day.


----------

